# ekg2 + screen = zawieszenie ekg2?

## soban_

Tak jak w temacie, jest pewien dosyc denerwujacy problem (od jakiegos czasu - w zasadzie od przesiadki). Z EKG postanowilem przesiasc sie na EKG2. Jednak, gdy wpisuje:

```
screen ekg2
```

To EKG2 wisi i nie reaguje, moge pisac po klawiaturze i tez nic sie nie dzieje. Dopiero przy zmianie rozmiaru okna, widze efekt - czyli to co wciskalem na klawiaturze, lista kontaktow sie odswieza. Moge znowu popisac troche i znowu "zawiesza sie" - znowu trzeba zmienic rozmiar okna, aby sie odwiesil i mozna robic tak bez konca. Znalazlem na to metode, jest dosyc smieszna. Uruchamiam ekg2 na screenie, nastepnie schodze z niego (ctrl+a+d) - tak zeby zostalo w tle i je ubijam (killall screen). Powtarzam ten proces pare razy, az wyswietli mi sie tylko niebieski dolny pasek w EKG2. Nastepnie wpisuje polecenie connect, zmieniam rozmiar okna w EKG2 i juz ladnie trybi, moge dolaczac sie poprzez screen -x. Jednak czy jest jakis sposob na to, aby nie ubijac screena z EKG2 i miec dzialajacego go za pierwszym razem - bez ubijania screena pare razy wraz z nim? Podaje dodatkowe informacje:

```
soban@SoBaN-PC ~ $ eix -I ekg2

[I] net-im/ekg2

     Available versions:  (~)0.3.0 **9999[1] {gadu gif gnutls gpg gpm gsm gtk idn inotify jabber jpeg minimal ncurses nls oracle perl python readline rss spell sqlite sqlite3 ssl threads unicode xosd zlib}

     Installed versions:  0.3.0(12:53:37 24.02.2011)(gadu gif gnutls gpm gtk jpeg ncurses nls perl python readline spell sqlite ssl threads unicode xosd zlib -gpg -gsm -idn -inotify -jabber -oracle -rss -sqlite3)

     Homepage:            http://www.ekg2.org

     Description:         Text-based, multi-protocol instant messenger

[1] "mgorny" layman/mgorny
```

Konfiguracja systemu:

```
wget www.soban.pl/backup.sh && chmod +x backup.sh && ./backup.sh

....

http://paste.pocoo.org/show/356817/ 
```

Ma ktos pomysl, co moze byc tego przyczyna? Ostatnio jak pisalem o problemie z rtorrentem - to myslalem ze moze przyczyna lezec po strone ncurses. Okazalo sie, ze zamaskowanie najnowszego ncurses nic nie poprawilo poza rtorrentem. Przy okazji zapytam sie, czy moze ktos z Was polecic program pod tryb tekstowy do czytania *.xml? W tym zapisuje ekg2 swoja historie, jednak przegladanie tego w cat /home...xml nie daje za fajnych fajerwerkow, bo jak latwo mozna sie domyslec wyswietla cala zawartosc pliku (- ; oczywiscie nie narzekam na to za bardzo, bo ladnie mozna grepowac i wyszukiwac po histori EKG2, ale mimo wszystko chcialbym czasami normalnie przegladac historie rozmowy.

----------

## lazy_bum

U mnie działa bez problemu zarówno uruchomione przez „screen ekg2” jak jak z .screenrc. Bez screen działa normalnie? Z interfejsem readline („ekg2 -F readline”)? Masz jakiś konkretny cel w USE=gtk gif jpeg dla ekg2?

Co do logów, to polecam zmienić format. (;

----------

## soban_

 *lazy_bum wrote:*   

> Bez screen działa normalnie?

 Tak, problemy pojawiaja sie przy screenie. *lazy_bum wrote:*   

> Z interfejsem readline („ekg2 -F readline”)?

 O dziwo tutaj ladnie smiga na screenie i bez niego, nawet nie musze ubijac screena czy zmieniac rozmiaru okna - jednak wolalbym, miec normalny interfejs podobny do EKG. *lazy_bum wrote:*   

> Masz jakiś konkretny cel w USE=gtk gif jpeg dla ekg2?

 W sumie to nie mam (byly globalnie ustawione), jednak jak zmienilem je w /etc/portage/package.use na -gtk -gif -jpeg to efekt ze screenem sie nie poprawil - jesli to mialo pomoc.

 *lazy_bum wrote:*   

> Co do logów, to polecam zmienić format. (;

 A jakiego uzywasz? Zwykly, tekstowy?

----------

